

If Edgar Allan Poe wrote JavaScript - cartesian
http://blog.anguscroll.com/if-edgar-allen-poe-wrote-javascript

======
qu4z-2
I like this.

The only line that tripped me up was "There I sat engaged in guessing the
meaning of each cursed expression". The half-rhyme is fine, but the second
half inevitably comes out as "THE meanING of EACH cursed EXP ... What now?" I
see how it's supposed to be read, but I just always end up reading it the
"wrong" way. Maybe something like "There I sat engaged in guessing values for
each cursed expression" would work? I don't know.

Anyway, it pretty much made my day. I've always enjoyed The Raven, and it
manages to keep very close to the style. I especially like including
Underscore.

EDIT: Hm... It occurs to me that the submitter might not be the author.

